# Reverse DNS Lookup Problem



## brave_snoopy (25. Nov. 2008)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Reverse DNS Lookup.
und zwar geht es um den host smtp.oftecs.de und der ip 213.23.146.158

Die komplette DNS Verwaltung liegt auf meinem ISP Config host.

die zonendatei sieht so aus:


```
cat pri.146.23.213.in-addr.arpa
$TTL        86400
@               IN      SOA     dns1.oftecs.de. hostmaster.oftecs.de. (
                                2008043001       ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
                                28800   ; Refresh
                                7200    ; Retry
                                604800  ; Expire
                                86400)  ; Minimum TTL
                        NS      dns1.oftecs.de.
                        NS      sns.serverkompetenz.de.

155             PTR     mail.oftecs.de.
157             PTR     mail201.oftecs.de.
158             PTR     smtp.oftecs.de.
154       PTR     oftecs.de.
157       PTR     drganter.de.
156       PTR     mailmx.drganter.de.
155       PTR     mail.drganter.de.

;;;; MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ;;;;
```
habe den smtp.oftecs.de.  manuell eingetragen. aber wenn ich einen reverselookup von testwebseiten mache, bekomm ich immer den fehler, das die ip nicht zurück aufgelößt werden kann.
Woran kann dies liegen?


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2008)

Sage bitte Deinem Provider, von dem Du die IP hast, dass er den Reverse Record für die hinterlegen soll.


----------



## brave_snoopy (25. Nov. 2008)

vergessen zu erwähnen. Mein Provider hat mir die Zuständigkeit für meinen IP Bereich übergeben. D.h. ich bin für meine Reverse dns einträge selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## maverick (28. Nov. 2008)

Kann es sein, dass Du von deinem Provider kein komplettes class-c netz bekommen hast?

Heute ist es allgemein üblich, dass nur eine kleine Zahl von öffentlichen Adressen an die Kunden weitergegeben werden. (8, 16 oder 32).

Wenn dem so ist, solltest Du dich mal mit "Classless in-addr.arpa delegation" befassen. (RFC2317)

mav.


----------

